# TIP: billige HD Cam!



## Cryo-Cube (20. August 2008)

Hi, bin heut auf diese 1080p cam gestoßen für den sagenhaften Preis von 200$. Vielleicht Interessiert es ja welche hier. Ob und wo man die Kamera in DE kaufen kann müsst ihr selber schauen. Da ich eh pleite bin hab ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht danach zu suchen.

Die Quali scheint für den Preis absolut ok zu sein.

http://www.engadget.com/2008/08/20/dxgs-dxg-595v-hd-camcorder-does-1080p-for-200-bones/

http://forums.steves-digicams.com/forums/view_topic.php?id=594908&forum_id=92
Review mit bildern und video. Die Videos laufen bei mir nur mit dem VLC Player gut. Kann sein das es an dem Typen liegt der das video gepostet hat, oder an der Cam. Aber wenn man videos schneidet codiert man sie ja eh neu.


----------



## Eisbein (20. August 2008)

sieht der sony von meiner tante sehr sehr ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (21. August 2008)

Wie aus dem Forumlink zu entnehmen, wird eine Ã¤hnliche in Deutschland durch Praktica verkauft, allerdings nur mit 720p:
http://www.praktica.de/index.php?id=383&tx_prdigital_pi1

erhÃ¤ltlich ab 160â¬
http://www.google.de/products?q=pra...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title

edit: sorry, nicht richtig gelesen


----------



## Khakiflame (21. August 2008)

da steht aber nur "Digitale Videokamera mit Foto Funktion, HD Auflösung, SDHC Support, 5.0 Mega Pixel, 5x optischem Zoom, 1280x720 Videoaufnahme mit 30 Bilder pro Sekunde"

und nix mit 1080p, sondern 720p !!!


----------



## dIrTbIkEr94 (7. März 2009)

kann einer ein feedback von der praktica dvc geben ? 
wollte näml ne günstige und gute cam haben ^^


----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322094  da könnte dir geholfen werden...


----------



## bike 20 (7. März 2009)

Ich habe diese: https://www.aiptekshop.de/product_info.php?cPath=83&products_id=873&osCsid=b611b1dfc13c6fc3623b58a755e2594d
für den anfang völlig ausreichend.


----------



## trialisgeil (8. März 2009)

dIrTbIkEr94 schrieb:


> kann einer ein feedback von der praktica dvc geben ?
> wollte näml ne günstige und gute cam haben ^^



Ich habse mir vor 2 Wochen geholt, weil ich grad einfach net mehr Geld für ne "richtige" hab.
Und ich muss sagen wenn man sie als "Sommergutwettercam" bei Tageslicht benutzt kann man echt akzeptable Aufnahmen machen. 
Doch wenn du auf die Idee kommen solltest in der Halle zu filmen kanns genauso gut mit dem Handy oder vergleichbarem filmen! Ausser Bildrauschen nix gewesen...
Und dann muss ich dich noch auf das Aufnahmeformat aufmerksam machen. Sie nimmt im Quicktimeformat (.mov) und NTSC auf und des lässt sich echt schlecht in ein gängiges .avi Format für Premiere etc. umwandeln.
Falls du die mitgeschickte Schnittsoftware verwenden willst und die dir ausreicht, kein Problem.
Video kommt hoffentlich bald.


----------



## trialisgeil (8. März 2009)

achja ich muss noch anmerken dass ich mir die etwas neuere DVC 5.2 geholt hab. Aber ich denke da ist sich nicht viel um...


----------



## trialbock (8. März 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese: https://www.aiptekshop.de/product_info.php?cPath=83&products_id=873&osCsid=b611b1dfc13c6fc3623b58a755e2594d
> für den anfang völlig ausreichend.



Lad doch mal bitte so ein 1080p vid hoch . Ich möchte wissen was die so kann!


----------



## bike 20 (8. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3408967"]http://www.vimeo.com/3408967[/ame]
leider kämpfe ich noch mit dem vimeo format und der meiner kamera, aber beim nächsten video, wird es nicht mehr so breit sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (8. März 2009)

wieviel speicher braucht mann den so für 2 HD filmstunden ... zb? 

was für eine video datei ist das am ende auf dem PC ?? 
Mit was schneidest du ?


----------



## bike 20 (8. März 2009)

ich hab eine 4 GB karte drin und kann damit über eine stunde filmen, wenn du eine 8 GB nimmst solltest du 2 stunden filmen können. (die Kamera nimmt bis zu 32GB an).
Die datei ist quick time mov.
Ich schneide mit Adobe premiere Elements.


----------



## trialbock (8. März 2009)

coole sache .scheint wirklich okay zu sein ! der akku hält soweit ich gelesen habe nur 1 stunde. ist aber sicherlich vertretbar !?!?


----------



## bike 20 (8. März 2009)

der akku hält bei mir über 1 stunde


----------



## trialisgeil (8. März 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> ich hab eine 4 GB karte drin und kann damit über eine stunde filmen, wenn du eine 8 GB nimmst solltest du 2 stunden filmen können. (die Kamera nimmt bis zu 32GB an).
> Die datei ist quick time mov.
> Ich schneide mit Adobe premiere Elements.



Wandelst du das mov-Format um? Wenn ja mit was?
Denn wenn ich mov in Premiere Pro importiere stockts höllisch, unabhängig von der Rechnerleistung!


----------



## bike 20 (8. März 2009)

ne ich wandle das nicht um, bei mir stockts auch, aber es geht, ich kann trozdem gut bearbeiten. (siehe video^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bemster (13. März 2009)

hat die aiptek nen bildstabilisator oder wie habt ihr sonst die aufnahmen so ruhig bekommen??


----------



## bike 20 (14. März 2009)

sie hat keinen Bildstabilisator, aufnahmen wurden mit einem Stativ gemacht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. März 2010)

Ich belebe mal den alten thread wieder aus aktuellem Anlass.

Es soll endlich mal etwas "Halbordentliches" her, sprich ein Kompromiss zwischen SchÃ¼lerbudget und dem Vermeiden von "3 Pixel, einer davon bewegt sich".

Einzige Anforderungen wÃ¤ren im Prinzip die MÃ¶glichkeit SD Karten zu verwenden sowie brauchbare Aufnahmen unter Standardbedingungen.

Nun wurde auch schon Aiptek als gÃ¼nstige Alternative genannt, wobei es hier auch wieder bei ca. 50Â anfÃ¤ngt und bis 200Â hochgeht. Ich habe schon recht Gutes von dieser Firma sogar im Bereich um 100Â gehÃ¶rt.


Ich schaute mich also etwas um und traf auf das Modell Aiptek AHD C100 welche mir auch eigentlich ganz gut zusagt, besonders weil man sie um die 50Â herum bekommt. Die Daten stimmen soweit auch und mein nÃ¤chster Schritt war klar Youtube, um Testvideos zu finden. Ich muss sagen ich bin recht postv Ã¼berrascht aber zweifel etwas an dem Ganzen. Da muss es doch einen Haken geben, wenn man fÃ¼r 50Â Aufnahmen wie diese hinbekommt:
Video:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8lnmQ1yEvo&feature=related"]YouTube- Aiptek AHD C100 Demo HD 1280x720[/ame]
Klang+Video:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is2USXfc_Ow&feature=related"]YouTube- Fahrt nach DÃÂ¼do - Test Aiptek AHD C100 in HD[/ame]
Krasser Unterschied wenn man auch die 720fps eingestellt hat.

Meine Fragen:
1.Ich bin mir sicher es gibt einen, kann ihn aber nicht finden: wo ist der Haken?
[email protected]_20: Benutzt Du immernoch ene Aiptek? Und wenn ja, welche? Dein Link funktioniert nach der langen Zeit nichtmehr.


----------



## Eisbein (1. März 2010)

zu dem haken: Hab nur mal in das 2. video reingeschaut. die ersten 10s. 
Dynamikumfang ist sowas von gering. Vermutlich ist die kamera auch nur bei sonnenschein zu gebrauchen, sobald es etwas dunkler wird, wirds warscheinlich ziemlich verrauscht (griselig).

Um das mit dem dynamik umfang nochmal zu erklähren.
Angenommen die sonne knallt  der himmel ist blau. sobald du i.wie minimal im schatten bist, bist du so dunkel das man kaum was erkennt.
Oder anders, wenn du was erkennen willst, wird der himmmel gnadenlos zu hell sein.

Ich tät mich lieber nach einer vernünftigen SD kamera umsehen.


----------



## siede. (1. März 2010)

meine eltern hatten sich eine aiptek bei nem discounter geholt (55 Eur?!)... Nicht für action-reiche Videos zu gebrauchen. Werde/Würde wenn überhaupt in eine 200+ Cam investieren.


----------



## bike 20 (1. März 2010)

@Martin.
Nein die Aiptek nutze ich jetzt nicht mehr, sie hat eine JVC GZ-HD10 abgelöst. Ich hatte die Aiptek AHD 300 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. März 2010)

Ah, Ok, danke 



Dank' euch so weit! Ist auch nachvollziehbar. Dass sie nicht alles kann ist in dem Preisrahmen ja klar. 

Ich war nur etwas verdutzt, dass sie unter, ich nenne es einmal "gÃ¼nstigen" Bedingungen, solche Aufnahmen hinbekommt.

Hauptargumente fÃ¼r mich sie mal auszuprobieren wÃ¤ren in erster Linie die recht hohe AuflÃ¶sung in Verbindung mit doch recht flÃ¼ssigen Bewegungsaufzeichnungen. 
_FÃ¼r mich spricht im Moment nichts dagegen, dass sie z.B. in einer gleichmÃ¤Ãig ausgeleuchteten Halle ein annehmbar ansehbares Video fabriziert? _
Nur bei ungÃ¼nstigen LichtverhÃ¤ltnissen also sollte sie fÃ¼r die Tonne sein?


----------



## Eisbein (1. März 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ah, Ok, danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die halle in KÃ¶ln ist def. zu dunkel fÃ¼r die kamera, es sei denn da schein brutal die sonne rein. Das was ich vom frÃ¼hlingsjam kenne, ist das warscheinlich schon grenzwertig fÃ¼r die kamera. Aber egal. Versuchs, zurÃ¼ckgeben kannst sie ja immer noch.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. März 2010)

Versuch macht kluch, eine zwangslÃ¤ufige Ausgabe ist Ã¼berraschend weggefallen und so habe ich da mal etwas Spielraum fÃ¼r Schnickschnack.

Mit dem Licht magst Du Recht haben, aber dafÃ¼r sind die Aufnahmen unter anderen UmstÃ¤nden sehr Ã¼berzeugend. SÃ¤mtliche Testvideos, auch in dunkleren Breichen, sowie Testberichte im Internet kommen immer zu dem Ergebnis, dass sie fÃ¼r ihre Preisklasse (Internet sagt ca. 90Â, Ebay so um die 50Â) astreine Arbeit leistet. Dass die Aufmachung billig wirkt und wahrscheinlich auch ist, lasse ich mal auÃen vor.
Die Halle hast Du etwas zu dunkel in Erinnerung, glaub mir  Dort ist Ã¼brigens beim Nikolaustrial schon ein Video mit einer Aiptek entstanden (Herr Kaldenbach hat sich mal eine aus SpaÃ besorgt) und die Aufnahmen sind Ã¼berraschend gut geworden, OBWOHL es wirklich ziemlich dunkel war um die Jahres/Tageszeit.

Dann bin ich mal gespannt 

Martin


----------



## Eisbein (2. März 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch, eine zwangslÃ¤ufige Ausgabe ist Ã¼berraschend weggefallen und so habe ich da mal etwas Spielraum fÃ¼r Schnickschnack.
> 
> Mit dem Licht magst Du Recht haben, aber dafÃ¼r sind die Aufnahmen unter anderen UmstÃ¤nden sehr Ã¼berzeugend. SÃ¤mtliche Testvideos, auch in dunkleren Breichen, sowie Testberichte im Internet kommen immer zu dem Ergebnis, dass sie fÃ¼r ihre Preisklasse (Internet sagt ca. 90Â, Ebay so um die 50Â) astreine Arbeit leistet. Dass die Aufmachung billig wirkt und wahrscheinlich auch ist, lasse ich mal auÃen vor.
> Die Halle hast Du etwas zu dunkel in Erinnerung, glaub mir  Dort ist Ã¼brigens beim Nikolaustrial schon ein Video mit einer Aiptek entstanden (Herr Kaldenbach hat sich mal eine aus SpaÃ besorgt) und die Aufnahmen sind Ã¼berraschend gut geworden, OBWOHL es wirklich ziemlich dunkel war um die Jahres/Tageszeit.
> ...



ich auch 

Wenn du sie zum FrÃ¼hlingsjam noch hast, kÃ¶nnen wir mal ein vergleich machen. Marcus kommt auch mit, mal sehen wie das gute ding dann abschneidet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (2. März 2010)

Moin,

also für den Preis is die Cam glaube ganz in Ordnung.

Ich hab hier noch ne andere, die auch ganz gut sein soll. Allerdings nen paar Euro mehr. So um die 150.

Hier nen Testbericht http://www.mobiflip.de/2010/02/kodak-zi8-full-hd-pocket-videokamera-im-test/


Gruß
Marcus


----------



## jan_hl (2. März 2010)

was ist mit der?

http://www.goprocamera.com/index.php?area=2&productid=33

Ist zwar nicht mehr ganz preiswert, aber evtl. lohnt das sparen?

Beispiele gibt's da:

http://www.goprocamera.com/hdheropreview/


----------



## Icke84 (2. März 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> was ist mit der?
> 
> http://www.goprocamera.com/index.php?area=2&productid=33
> 
> ...



na die is sowieso der hammer für actionaufnahmen. als helmkamera usw.

aber hast halt kein display und auch kein zoom sondern imme rnur extremes weitwinkel.


----------



## bike-show.de (2. März 2010)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: hat jemand einen Tipp für eine gute kompakte Videokamera mit Festplatte? Preislich so um die 300 Euro? Mit Tasche und Kabeln sollte sie etwa Fahrradhelm-Größe haben.


----------



## bike 20 (2. März 2010)

Jvc gz-hd10


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. März 2010)

Um 1763 Ecken behoben...


----------

